# roof top gas valves



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

what kind of gas valve are preferred on rooftop gas lines. It is getting time to start replacing some valves and gas lines at some of the schools I work at. I was curious what others preferred to use for gas valves. I would love to use the lock wing ball valves the gas company use here but they are expensive so I only use them close to the ground so the kiddos will not shut them off. The newer ay McDonald plug valves are grease able without having to take them apart so I am kind of leaning that way. We have 3 schools with standard threaded ball valves wog. They are 10 years old and starting to leak through the packings and if you tighten they just leak worse. Like to hear opinions


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Whatever is cheapest.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The plug valves will last longer but I think you will get at least a little more volume from the ball valve.

BTW: How's it going? Long time no type.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been covered up all summer with gas line work and remodels at the school, but all is good.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

kellybhutchings said:


> what kind of gas valve are preferred on rooftop gas lines. It is getting time to start replacing some valves and gas lines at some of the schools I work at. I was curious what others preferred to use for gas valves. I would love to use the lock wing ball valves the gas company use here but they are expensive so I only use them close to the ground so the kiddos will not shut them off. The newer ay McDonald plug valves are grease able without having to take them apart so I am kind of leaning that way. We have 3 schools with standard threaded ball valves wog. They are 10 years old and starting to leak through the packings and if you tighten they just leak worse. Like to hear opinions


Try Nordstrom brand


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you could always use stainless if you really want to spend some money . 

http://www.jomarvalve.com/products/t-ss-2000n.html


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

If you don't mind a regular ball valve SS may be cheaper than brass.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

apollo carbon steel ball valves, thats what we use on all our ng outdoor installations..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> If you don't mind a regular ball valve SS may be cheaper than brass.


Stainless steel cheaper than brass :laughing: what planet are you from lol


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I buy SS nipples instead of brass because they are cheaper.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I buy SS nipples instead of brass because they are cheaper.


Agreed. SSxcpvc MIP adapters, basket strainers are both cheaper than their brass counterparts.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I buy SS nipples instead of brass because they are cheaper.


Price some ss ball valves , its not the same as basket strainers and nipples.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I got a few awhile back and they weren't that bad. I don't use them much. 

I had to get some for a pressure washer install,and the pressure rating we had to have was insane. I think it was 4000 psi or something. Those sobs were expensive.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Why would you ever use brass or stainless steel nipples on natural gas?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

he's talking about using SS nipples instead of brass on water piping because of the price not gas piping.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We like our stuff shiney.


It was just for price comparison.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iron body gas valve. Any where out side. Red tops in side


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

justme said:


> he's talking about using SS nipples instead of brass on water piping because of the price not gas piping.


Ok I was under the impression that we were still on a roof talking about a gas line or something.lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We jumped off the roof went inside installed some brass and ss nipples. Now we are back on the roof staring at a gas line with a ball valve and iron body stop.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We *jumped* off the roof went inside installed some brass and ss nipples. Now we are back on the roof staring at a gas line with a ball valve and iron body stop.


You need to lay off the Redbull.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We jumped off the roof went inside installed some brass and ss nipples. Now we are back on the roof staring at a gas line with a ball valve and iron body stop.


Ok sense we are back on the roof brass ball valves are not the proper valve for this application. Iron body plug valves with a lube port is the proper valve for roof top gas lines.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Need more red bull


And yes iron body is the only way to go on a roof.


----------

